# Apple Remote Desktop and VPN



## RBBarrett (Dec 9, 2005)

I am connecting to my network via VPN to a Linksys router.  works great, it connects no problem.  I see all my kids computers and home server in Apple Remote Desktop and can connect, but the screen remains blank, I never get an image.  Any idea of what I am doing wrong?  I know I am connecting though the firewall as I had one of the kids change my password and when I tried to connect it told me the password was wrong, then we changed it back and it connected fine again.  Any help much appreciated.  I have allowed UDP traffic on 3283 as directed ont he Apple Web Site.


----------



## sourcehound (Dec 10, 2005)

RBBarrett said:
			
		

> I am connecting to my network via VPN to a Linksys router.  works great, it connects no problem.  I see all my kids computers and home server in Apple Remote Desktop and can connect, but the screen remains blank, I never get an image.  Any idea of what I am doing wrong?  I know I am connecting though the firewall as I had one of the kids change my password and when I tried to connect it told me the password was wrong, then we changed it back and it connected fine again.  Any help much appreciated.  I have allowed UDP traffic on 3283 as directed ont he Apple Web Site.



However, if you're connecting over a VPN, you shouldn't need to redirect any ports at all! Are you sure it's a true VPN?


----------



## RBBarrett (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a Linksys RV082 VPN 10/100 8 port router.  I made a connection to my network from Seattle (I am in Memphis) using Mac OS X Tiger amd a VPN PPTP Connection.  The connection would let the Remote Access administrator see the computers that were on line and let me log into each.  However all I got in return was a blank screen.  I would be happy to gove someone a name and password for the vpn and remote access if they could help me figure this out. Thank you in advance. RB


----------

